
Rare footage of SR-71 Blackbirds - QAPereo
https://taskandpurpose.com/sr-71-blackbird-rare-video/
======
eltoozero
Here’s a first-hand unverified heresay report from a grey-beard who worked for
Tektronix back in the day: on assignment he drove out to China Lake for some
high level troubleshooting, his vehicle came to a large gated facility and
upon reaching the inner gate, he noticed a fleet of SR-71s, all with the same
tail numbers. He was quickly escorted off the premesis and sent packing.

This is the same guy who personally claims we were actively experimenting with
directed energy weapons using the San Onofre nuclear plant and that he
personally saw the damaged tail of another YF12/SR-71 that had been hit by a
Russian laser weapon.

------
knbknb
Here is an omegataupodcast episode about flying this thing:

[http://omegataupodcast.net/91-flying-the-
sr-71/](http://omegataupodcast.net/91-flying-the-sr-71/)

Episode 091 – Flying the SR-71 Blackbird (March 31, 2012, 7:27 PM)

"In this episode we discuss the world's fastest and highest flying jet-powered
aircraft ever built, the Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird. Our guest is Col. (Ret)
Richard Graham, a former SR-71 pilot. Our conversation is loosely based on his
book Flying the SR-71, and we discuss the challenge of flying the SR-71. As a
consequence of its unique capabilities and its engine and inlet design, the
aircraft posed a number of very specific challenges on the pilot."

------
randomdrake
The original article, from July of 2017, can be found on Task and Purpose.
While it still has a lot of advertising, at least there isn't a big popup
telling you to disable your ad-blocker.

[https://taskandpurpose.com/sr-71-blackbird-rare-
video/](https://taskandpurpose.com/sr-71-blackbird-rare-video/)

Mods, maybe we could update the link and throw a (2017) on this?

~~~
aw3c2
This one has a big popup shouting "SIGNING UP FOR TASK & PURPOSE IS SIGNING UP
TO BE A PART OF OUR COMMUNITY" right in your face though.

Screw that. Here are the direct links to the Youtube videos embedded in the
"article".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIPOVuJrOF0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIPOVuJrOF0)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SwyJTJagq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SwyJTJagq8)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ3kJbv3oVI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ3kJbv3oVI)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol7Tcza6wi0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol7Tcza6wi0)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxGbmAtfaX8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxGbmAtfaX8)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKNS4DTj3io](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKNS4DTj3io)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrhJ3vFD3fE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrhJ3vFD3fE)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ-
XDNl8u_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ-XDNl8u_4)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w61qCsDg7II](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w61qCsDg7II)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USsKznwIQxI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USsKznwIQxI)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnRQKZh9Ec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnRQKZh9Ec)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpHiGQQZ2bM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpHiGQQZ2bM)

------
tempodox
Still one of the most impressive planes I know. It has to be fuelled in flight
because before heat expansion closes the gaps between all metal parts, the
fuel tanks would leak their contents. So you take off with just enough fuel to
reach the tanker.

~~~
willvarfar
Every interview with an A12 or SR71 pilot on YouTube touches on this and says
they did that because of tire pressure not leaks.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Do you have a source? I've checked several online sources, and they all
indicate the body leaking fuel until thermal expansion took place is accurate.

~~~
willvarfar
Am on phone so can't go double checking, but I believe it was definitely
explained in this one:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MGdxpqqsHl8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MGdxpqqsHl8)

(Well worth watching the whole thing!)

The planes definitely leaked at low temp eg on the apron but not much at all;
just a few drips.

The problem was the tires were gonna burst if you aborted a takeoff with a
full fuel load and had to land immediately. It was a weight problem.

Murray takes about it at length and even says he has a tire at home in the
garage.

He also hands around other bits of the plane so people can see the honeycomb
etc.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you!

------
natecavanaugh
I adored this plane in middle school (roughly around the time when the X-men
were rolling around in one), but the body style, it's speed, everything about
it just screamed mystery and power.

It doesn't have the same appeal to me now, but I still think it was such an
elegant design in comparison to the stealth bomber.

------
eaguyhn
I remember being in middle school and watching them bank right over the school
after lifting off from Beale. Cool stuff.

~~~
0x445442
Yep, me too. Did you grow up in Marysville?

~~~
eaguyhn
My father was stationed at Beale and I went to school in Wheatland.

~~~
dsb5
Pirate checking in, watched them light up playing tether ball on lone tree.

Father was U2 pilot

------
doommius
is it only me or is that site horribly broken? i had to scroll to videos are
reload the page for them to load?

~~~
tazard
Works fine on my phone.

